
Making of Centriphone (Open Source hardware for “bullet time” video capture) - nosuchthing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d45oGNv8H98
======
rajeemcariazo
the challenge of your method is you have to be extra careful so you won't
smash your phone

